# Help! I want to create text based RPG game



## sonix (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone. i wanted to ask mabie someone know how to create text-based rpg game for HTML or FLASH.
http://www.combats.com
this is an example of the game.
Actualy i dont know from where to start.
Please help me with that problem


----------



## Robn Kester (May 16, 2005)

Well, first you will need to come up with the game idea. Decide what the game is going ot be about is the hardest part. And there are many many things to be considered as you write it. Coming up with a map of points you will go to and from helps. With each point you detail out what is there, what actions the user can take, etc.

Next, you will need to learn a little HTML, or get an HTML editor (try Nvu, its free and works great).

Then, you just start creating.

Example... your first page could say this:

"You are standing in a long hallway. You see a door to the East and West and a pile of rubble in front of you."

Then you have links to each action they can take, like "Look East" or "Examine Rubble".

You will have to think up every possible way a user can explore or move around, so you will want many options for each action...

So if they wanted to examine the pile of rubble it could be worded like,

"Examine pile"
"Examine rubble"
"Look at pile of rubble"

etc..

If you want to make it more interactive, you could use PHP and offer then a place ot type out their action. THen examine the action and perform an action based on that.

But ultimately what you are doing is creating a series of HTML pages linked to each other based on the gamer's interactiion with the game.

It's not easy, so be prepared for a long haul to make a fleshed out game.

r


----------

